# Marlin M444 5-shot Rifle



## vangeriod (Sep 1, 2009)

This gun is a big bore favorite that combines the power of the big 444 Marlin cartridge-which generates nearly 1 1/2 tons of muzzle energy-with quick and super-smooth Marlin lever action system.​


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

hmmm

welcome to ms


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

struggle with directions by any chance?


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Hoyt_em said:


> struggle with directions by any chance?


 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

I am cornfused.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)




----------

